# Narcotic Bowel article in GI & Hepatology News



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Narcotic Bowel article in GI & Hepatology News http://www.gastro.org/user-assets/document.../GIHEP_0108.pdf


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You never know,maybe one day we will discover that anasthesy,NSAIDs or narcotics cause chronic motility alteration in some people.Perhaps at the neurologic level.


----------

